# Video Shows How To Create Six Custom T-shirts In 60 Seconds



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Transfer Express showcases heat printing production at its best. Watch as an experienced heat pressing pro creates six four-color custom T-shirts in 60 seconds using an automated Hotronix® heat press and Goof Proof® transfers. 

See how Goof Proof® transfers, which need to be pressed for only four seconds and peeled hot, teamed with an automated press, can make applying four or more colors at the same time fast and easy. You’ll also discover how by using an automated heat press with an air compressor that automatically adjusts the pressure, you can stack T-shirts on the platen to speed up your heat pressing time even more. 

Watch the process and check out the finished results at http://blog.transferexpress.com/blog/heat-press-pro-customizing-6-t-shirts-in-60-seconds/. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

